# Half Pounder



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Downsized Feihu with an ergonomic handle, 2.5 inch width. Flawless casting, 8.15 ounces, heavier than it looks - aluminum is dense.*



*Natural thumb brace grip, very comfortable. Spits out 6mm steel laser-like at hyper zippy velocities using Simple's lightest taper (9/16 to 7/16) ... 8mm too, but quarters are perfect for this pony.*

*First time using tape, can't get much easier, has micro ribs on back for adhesive traction. Might try the o-ring idea too. Excellent lanyard feature, and I do want a leash on the wee beast as a stabilizer.*

*This smooth little guy pins my fun meter. 22 Bux.*

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32884481296.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.38af7aedvM3LCS&algo_pvid=862111f8-f594-4664-a61a-40b0edfefdc7&algo_expid=862111f8-f594-4664-a61a-40b0edfefdc7-38&btsid=fd1253b4-673d-4b85-84fa-7569d0759313&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2,searchweb201603_53


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks like a 'sweet' little rig . . . the "wee beast"


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Very nice AEM !! I like the pvc sculpture too!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Dude you come up with the coolest stuff. Nice little frame especially at that price point 
Way to go buddy!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Classy lookin'. I like.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome frame! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

You just forced me to order another catty.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

dogcatchersito said:


> You just forced me to order another catty.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


*This one is a sleeper - I like it even more. That taper on the little power pack is ideal for 6mm, my preferred ammo. *


----------

